# Hair Algae Control - Glossolepis incisus



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

I had hair algae in my tank, some strands reaching to about 12". I like algae and hair algae doesn't bother me either. I like the look of it flowing in the water current and the fish swimming and picking through the stands. Very natural behavior for the fish, here is were the control comes in. I was controlling it during my weekly water changes by taking an unused toothbrush and removing the longest strands by wrapping the toothbrush head around the strands and pulling. Very easy way to control w/ a toothbrush.

Last Thursday I went to my LFS and noticed they had a trio of really nice New Guinea Red Rainbows (Glossolepis incisus). I bought the best 2 of the 3, one had slightly deformed fins and wasn't attractive to me. I've always kept Rainbowfish and this species in a past life too. I put them in my tank and with in 2 hours I saw both NGRR eating the hair algae like spaghetti. They would swim up to the end of a flowing strand and suck it into their mouth, shake their head to break off the strand and slurp it down. This left me in shock and awe to say the least. Well, by Saturday they mowed down the hair algae to nil. They would even swim through the tank and eat the free flowing strands that escaped when they were grazing.

I'm sharing this b/c hair algae is hard to control and there aren't a lot of fish that eat it, including most of the known algae eating bottom dwellers. I'm adding that I never knew NGRR ate hair algae and I consider myself an informed hobbyists. You are never to old to learn even by accidental observation and a chance mixing of hair algae and New Guinea Red Rainbows.

Has anyone else ever witnessed this behavior in this fish or to even go one further other Rainbowfish? I would highly recommend them for hair algae control!


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Didn't know that about Red Rainbows, but good info. Other non-typical fish that eat hair algae are the barbs and black mollys. Best overall fish I've read about is the Florida Flagfish, but never owned any.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

kenko said:


> Didn't know that about Red Rainbows, but good info. Other non-typical fish that eat hair algae are the barbs and black mollys. Best overall fish I've read about is the Florida Flagfish, but never owned any.


Agreed *Kenko* :thumb: I knew about some barbs and the other fish you listed too, but the NGRR devoured the hair algae at an alarming rate.


----------

